# What did you get for Christmas?



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I guess I can post what the wife and kids got me. My daughters got me some nice shirts and donated to toys for tots in my name. 

My lovely wife must have been good at snooping as she got me things I've been looking at getting for quite a while now. What is it you might ask???
A pair of 10" infinity reference subwoofers and a set of infinity reference door speakers for my truck. Also a Kenwood 500 watt mono amp for the subs and a 200watt 4 channel Alpine amp for the door speakers. 

Now she'll really know when I'm coming up the street


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I got the satisfaction of outdoing my wife again


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Each other, over an expensive bottle of wine.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

The boys and I gave each other iPads as we had never had them before. Now they'll have to team up to properly teach their Ol' "untechie" Dad how to make use of the thing!


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> I got the satisfaction of outdoing my wife again


:lol:

In my case its outdoing the X-wife. Not that I try or really care. 

But here is an interesting story on that lines. My kids always take back their presents when they go back to their mother's since that is where they spend most of their time.

Everything this year went back EXCEPT the PS4 that I bought so that they can have something to do at my place, and something we like to do together, get online, plays stuff together and just get loud and have a blast.

Got a call from X saying the PS4 should have come home with them and she was chewing me out telling me I'm selfish. 

I told her I am not paying big money so that her husband can play it and its the one thing that stayed with me. Ended up telling her to F off and hung up.

The F'ing nerve.

Ok, rant over. Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

Edna got me a Leigh dovetail jig for my cabinetry hobby.


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

vellocet said:


> Got a call from X saying the PS4 should have come home with them and she was chewing me out telling me I'm selfish.


You've got some nerve, buying a high-end system to share with your kids, and not sending it away for everyone else to enjoy! :rofl:


My STBX always overruled me on which presents to buy for the kids, so this was the first year i got them whatever i wanted (and they were very happy with my choices!). 
But this year he kept buying things he wanted them to have, and trying to give them to me so i would give them to the kids. He was very confused about why i wouldn't go along with this. WTF? :scratchhead:

I got a good set of kitchen knives and some Amazon gift cards, so I'm happy!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

vellocet said:


> Got a call from X saying the PS4 should have come home with them and she was chewing me out telling me I'm selfish.
> 
> I told her I am not paying big money so that her husband can play it and its the one thing that stayed with me. *Ended up telling her to F off and hung up.*


:smthumbup:

Wow... she's b*llsy. I can't imagine calling the ex to DEMAND the expensive PS4 go to HER house!!

Love your response...


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My son gave me a very high end box of gourmet chocolates and a beautiful red cashmere scarf. Naturally, I'm not naïve enough to think a 14 year old boy came up with that. My ex-husband chose the gifts for me. Interestingly, it's a more thoughtful, and far more "me", gift than he gave me for any of the last 10 or so Christmases we spent as a married couple. Although a _profoundly_ crappy spouse, he's actually turned out to be a pretty good ex-husband. And, hey......cashmere! 

I always buy myself a gift for Christmas. This year, I got myself a Rockwell Versa-cut saw. It's the perfect size for me and most of the stuff I need a saw for. I used it this morning to finish up the shelves in my laundry room.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

We don't get Christmas gifts.

Whenever we need anything during the year; we get it then. No point waiting 'til December and find out that particular item isn't available anymore.

My husband has returned more gifts I've given him, than keep them (even things he has specifically asked for). So, shopping for him ended up being a waste of time.

We don't have kids; so that's probably part of it.

We did get two boxes of Sees candies this month. Yikes!!!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

My husband received the camera bag he has been wanting as well as several camera parts he has been asking for. I received a super fluffy bathrobe that I would never have bought for myself and a book on curing meats. Could not be more perfect. We both received awesome loving.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I received a vinyl record along with 3 recipe cards - it's packaged together from 'turntable kitchen' - connecting music and food. I LOVE this! I tend to cue music up before cooking so to me, music is one of the ingredients. He chose well!

I also got him a vinyl record, Run DMC's Christmas in Hollis haha. Along with a water balloon fight.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

thenub said:


> and donated to toys for tots in my name.


:smthumbup:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I always buy myself a gift for Christmas. This year, I got myself a Rockwell Versa-cut saw. It's the perfect size for me and most of the stuff I need a saw for. I used it this morning to finish up the shelves in my laundry room.


Rock on!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Let's see... I got the 2nd Hobbit movie, a 250GB SSD for my home PC and a pair of Sperry boat shoes. Wife got a ton of cosmetics, two wool dresses and a pair of boots.

No totally useless toasters


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I got an HD player, and some nice shirts.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Wifey gave me a pack of three washcloths. (no kidding).


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

A Makita circular saw and some other stuff.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

southbound said:


> I got an HD player, and some nice shirts.


The _HD player _I have is my wife. Shirt definitely optional.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

intheory said:


> *We don't get Christmas gifts.*
> 
> Whenever we need anything during the year; we get it then. No point waiting 'til December and find out that particular item isn't available anymore.
> 
> ...


We don't do christmas gifts either- we just focus on the kids.....that song "*All I want for christmas is you*"...captures it....

I got him a card like this years ago... a woman with a big red bow...... he's played this song for me...telling me how he feels.. he knows I am not one who cares about gifts... it's so much more about the memories we make together....being there in spirit.. we did take a little family overnight trip this year though.. still this was more for the kids, memories for them.. but WE get so much out of this ourselves. 

When we do shop, we do it together pretty much & buy what we want all year long, though these days I prefer online shopping so much more, I hate the rat race ...

One thing though...we gotta have our christmas roll in the hay ... or it just wouldn't be right...even if that's nothing new ...somehow it's still the most important thing.. 
our intimacy...







.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

southbound said:


> I got an HD player, and some nice shirts.


This shows I'm getting to that age where I can't describe technology correctly. After a closer look, it's actually a Blue-Ray player, not HD. Not a big deal to me, but to the younger ones, I'm sure the difference is daylight and dark.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I got Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, and The Dark Knight Rises on my iPad, 
a fuzzy blanket, chocolate, tea, and a dancing baby Groot!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Just as long as a married couple didn't have the wife gifting a "fleshlight" to her hubby and with her old man gifting her with one of those oversized, gnarly-looking ultra-dildos.

That being the case, it would greatly tell you where that particular relationship was headed!


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Aggravation....does that count as a gift?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

vellocet said:


> :lol:
> 
> Everything this year went back EXCEPT the PS4 that I bought so that they can have something to do at my place, and something we like to do together, get online, plays stuff together and just get loud and have a blast.
> 
> Got a call from X saying the PS4 should have come home with them and she was chewing me out telling me I'm selfish.


We went through the gamut of gaming systems, computers, and games in general over the years. My ex ranked high on the selfish/entitled traits as well and even she never did that. Yours must be a piece of work (or crap to be more specific). That would have flown like a lead zeppelin with me as well.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

I got a book : "Fields of Blodd", a pair of boots , kids got cosmetics , toys , wife got everything else


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

I took the wife and daughter to Disneyland just before Christmas for part of their present, I was going to be super considerate and get the wife some tickets for a concert for her favorite singer(Bryan Adams) for when he came to town. she did get a few movies and a new watch she has been needing though. 

Glad I did not get the tickets as all I got for xmas from her was a movie and a sweatshirt that still had the price tag on it......


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I got...a welding rig!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I bought myself a new plasma tv and a PS4. The gifts from other people to me were a bit of a joke so not worth mentioning. Least I treated myself good


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband gave me a bottle of my favorite perfume, a new gold bracelet and a gift card. Much more than I expected. I gave him some new clothes, under armour thermal wear, a new wool sweater - all from his favorite store - Cabelas,! We should own stock in that place. He goes through their catalog every year marking things he wants so, he makes shopping for him easy.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I tried showing her how the Amazon wish list works. She chose an item off my shopping list and paid 30% more for it elsewhere. 

OK but the thing that has got me thinking is often a gift is a form of communication. So what do these gifts mean?

Wife GPS (25 years now maybe you can find my clitoris)
Daughter 21 Cast iron pans (make my breakfast)
Daughter 22 Gift card Google play (I'm not your tech support)
Son 16 Dark chocolate (get serious dad)


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

My wife wrapped up my 1983 Detto Pietro Article 74's I had put back in the original box in the garage, with a gift card of $200 to a local bike shop. (I can't wear them anymore, my feet seem wider as I've gotten older)

My grandson got me Minion Dave. I just found out today, he has a "banana mode!" Ha, ha, ha,,, kiss, kiss, kiss. Fart. :lol:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

18 degree hybrid--awesome
Finally go a good stud finder--awesome
Smoker box for my grill--awesome
Wok--awesome as i want to try making some homemade stir fry.
Dragon Age Inquisition--awesome game so far. Loving it

Only thing I didnt get that I really wanted were some new grips (thank you golf pride for not making the red full cord tour velvets anymore) Some new softspikes, and as I think it will help me like I always do, a new putter. Yep Im a putter *****. Everyone who golfs has one type of club at least they are always wanting new ones of.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Diamond hoop earrings
A heart shaped diamond necklace
Commercial style patio heater
Bathroom scales (this is all I really asked for....LOL)
And some surprise sexy time!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> heartsbeating, you have fantastic taste.


Seeing as the record was for him, I can't take the credit. He's the one with the fantastic taste.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> We went through the gamut of gaming systems, computers, and games in general over the years. My ex ranked high on the selfish/entitled traits as well and even she never did that. Yours must be a piece of work (or crap to be more specific). That would have flown like a lead zeppelin with me as well.


If my ex did something like that, I'd have said "Sure, I'll send it with them", then taken the empty box it came in filled with a couple pounds of newspaper, and a note saying "please recycle this box" and sent her that.


----------

